# Bent Loader Arms -- What to do next?



## merrimacmill

Well, I have always heard of it happening (JDdave talks about it a lot on here), but I had never seen it happen. Well I had one of my tractor operators out sick and had this guy who knows a buddy of mine fill in. The guy was not an operator really and I should have known better, but it was desperate times. After the storm, when the normal operator returned to the tractor he commented that the pusher doesn't get down to pavement on the left side.

I didn't check it out until last night when I used the machine to stack some snow and noticed that the bucket is not level by at least 2-3 inches. Its awkward looking its bad enough. So I'm trying to figure my options for this machine now. Generally in the summer it does nothing but load mulch, the other one (newer one) sits in the shop waiting for snow.

I'm debating finding out how to or how much it would cost to fix or replace the bent arms, or just buy a direct frame mount system for the machine and put a snow plow on it (another plow on site would be more useful than the pusher anyways) and then maybe fabricate the mount on the existing pusher to mount direct to the frame so I could interchange the plow and pusher. I think the ideal set up would be a HLA snow wing, but I have a feeling those are way to much money and probably too heavy for my machine.

Also, do you think I will loose too much weight by taking the loader off the tractor? I imagine that loader is adding around 1000 pounds to the total machine weight which is already to light as it is.

If I want a direct mount set-up where should I look first and what can I expect to pay? The tractor is a M7040...

Two that I came across are

http://www.hlasnow.com/undercarriage.php

http://www.snowwolfplows.com/Alpha-Series.html

Thanks


----------



## deere615

I Dont know much about these but heard you and JDdave talking about it before, is there anyway you can get the loader arms jammed under something and lift the arm to sorta bend them back? I guess they wouldnt have the strength as they did before though huh?


----------



## IMAGE

ouch! Sorry to hear that Collin. Take it to a body shop with a frame rack and see if they can help you. That might make it useable for the rest of the winter anyways, so you have time to check all your options before next season.


----------



## merrimacmill

The loader is still useable, but not the best to be using. Also, I'm not sure if it would, but I don't want to further damage the loader arms by continuing the use of them. I can't imagine what a new loader arm cost....


----------



## Camden

Sorry to hear about your luck. I'm interested to hear what Dave suggests because I don't believe there's a clear cut way to fix bent arms. I'm sure you could find someone to bend them back but it will be difficult to get them perfect again.


----------



## Herm Witte

Collin,

Sorry about the damage, that is always frustrating. We are using a JD 5083 - relatively similarly sized machine. A local dealer - Ebling - mounted a Blizzard 8611PP on it for us. They have them on a number of 7040's as well. We love the set up. That may be something for you to consider. 

As to the bent arms - the frame shops can do wonders.

Herm Witte


----------



## jayman3

I know CreativeDesigns bend his two years ago on one of his Kubota,s maybe he can help too.


----------



## ponderosa

bring it up i will fix also plate so it will not bend in that area again let me know


----------



## Neige

Hey Collin, sorry to hear that. It can be fixed, any good metal shop will do, and they will be stonger once its done. The nice thing about using your loader is you can stack way higher. I am guessing it should be fixable for under $500.00. Then again I have not seen the damage. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## cf1128

Collin, that sucks man, Whites welding about 2 miles from your loader( if it is one of the ones in Seabrook) is outstanding 603 926 2261, ask for Mark, they are not cheap and they are worth it. If you are short on guys, I would be willing to help you back to your truck.
Chris


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow

Get torches and mig out, it can be repaired. Happened to me when I first started back in 84. Never do I p ush snow with a loader on a tractor. I will use the loader to lift a box plow. But the plow is mounted on a frame which is attached to the rear axles.


----------



## Supersnow

Colin,

I agree with the repair advice guys, I have been pushing and loading since 99 with that size tractor or larger and have not bent anything. It is all about the operator, any Idiot can break anything if he dosen't know what he's doing. have someone who is GOOD do the repair and yes beef it up a bit and you will be in good shape, maybe better than it was...

Les


----------



## deere615

Just curious whats the keys to not bending loader arms? I am guessing stacking piles straight on and not coming in from an angle?


----------



## Supersnow

I think the Key is basically that... If your running and turning at the same time and hit somthing solid at a good speed you are apt to tweak something, Again I have loaded snow for many years but in the last 12 years with a 90 hp Kubota and a 108 HP Kubota and have not bent loader arms, but they will bend with enough energy put on them, I agree with the fact that the loader allows you to stack and be more versitile than a frame mounted unit, although maybe not as abuse proof.. I use a 10' bucket on my M108 Kubota and and pretty confident that it will stay attached to my tractor with a good operator.


----------



## tuney443

deere615;1234458 said:


> Just curious whats the keys to not bending loader arms? I am guessing stacking piles straight on and not coming in from an angle?


Correct.You can corner load somewhat,sometimes you might have to,whether it's snow or dirt,but you have to tread S-L-O-W-=L-Y and be aware of what's going on.If you start seeing more than just a SLIGHT twisting of the loader arms when raising,back off.If you feel the rear tire raising while raising the bucket,also back off.It's called common sense and if you plan ahead your method of working the stockpile using the whole bucket evenly,the more productive you'll be and the better off your rig will also be.


----------



## wewille

Merrimac what did you end up doing to resolve your bent arm issue?


----------



## JD Dave

Sorry to hear about your troubles. A Horst frame will cost you about $4500.00. Not sure how it's bent but we have straightened them by doing the exact opposite you did to bend it in the first place. We put something heavy on the 3 point hitch and then put our large snow bucket on the front and then found an old stump where I could get enough leverage to straighten it. it actually worked. I figured it couldn't wreck it any more. The other one we cut the main support at the front holding the 2 arms together and rewelded it straight. Hard to tell exactly where yours is bent without looking at it person. I'm sure like Paul said it can be fixed for around $500. Good luck.


----------



## deere615

JD Dave;1254409 said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles. A Horst frame will cost you about $4500.00. Not sure how it's bent but we have straightened them by doing the exact opposite you did to bend it in the first place. We put something heavy on the 3 point hitch and then put our large snow bucket on the front and then found an old stump where I could get enough leverage to straighten it. it actually worked. I figured it couldn't wreck it any more. The other one we cut the main support at the front holding the 2 arms together and rewelded it straight. Hard to tell exactly where yours is bent without looking at it person. I'm sure like Paul said it can be fixed for around $500. Good luck.


Thats sort of waht I was getting at, I would try that first if it was me


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

I heard theres some sort of cradle the arms could sit in when in the down position to help prevent this. Dont know if its specific to any particular company or something custom. Maybe Dave knows.


----------

